

December launch of SpaceX Falcon 9 to try 1st-stage landing on floating platform - BrandonMarc
http://www.floridatoday.com/story/tech/science/space/spacex/2014/10/24/spacex-attempt-falcon-booster-landing-floating-platform/17847817/

======
BrandonMarc
Video of the presentation/Q&A is available online, too.

[http://webcast.amps.ms.mit.edu/fall2014/AeroAstro/index-
Fri-...](http://webcast.amps.ms.mit.edu/fall2014/AeroAstro/index-Fri-PM.html)

This summary of the presentation, and Q&A, is pretty thorough.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/2k7bh4/live_intervie...](http://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/2k7bh4/live_interview_with_elon_musk_when_this_post_is/)

I liked these points:

• Musk thinks healthcare is more important than a colony on Mars. However,
lipstick isn't (i.e. we spend tons of money on _that_ , when Mars is more
worthwhile)

• "If you saw a movie with aliens landing, how do they land? Like that. It
would be weird if they landed in the ocean with parachutes... LOL"

• Q: "With commercial space taking off, what do you think NASA's role is in
next decade? Besides giving you contracts..." A: "NASA's been very helpful to
us. Huge fan of NASA. NASA is doing the right thing currently, given its
constraints." (good, diplomatic answer)

• Q: "Are there any natural resources on Mars SpaceX could exploit" A: "Even
if there were pallets of crack cocaine on Mars it wouldn't be worth it to ship
back, LOL".

• Q: "A company has announced plans to build to space elevator by 2050." A: "I
don't think its realistic, but Id love to be proven wrong. I always think of
Charlie and Chocolate Factory when I heard the words space elevator."

• Q: "You've consumed lots of Sci Fi. What art has contributed towards your
zeal?" A: "As far as key influences? Star Trek, it's a positive view of
future. Star Wars was first movie he saw in theater, was super great. LoTR is
his favorite book series, despite it being sort of anti-technology. Foundation
Series is one of best ever. Clarke, Heinlein. Thinks The Moon is a Harsh
Mistress is Heinlein's best book."

• Q: "I know NASA is working on SLS. They will eventually try to go to Mars.
If they do, how does that change your focus as Mars." A: "We'll keep focusing
on rocket technology. We want to focus on making Mars travel frequent, not
one-off missions" (like NASA)

